# Lighting / grow room help.



## heavyfreak (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok, so I want to build a grow box that iwll take up a wall in my room and live it with lights.. Im hearing a lot of talk about hps and I'm notice there not very cheep either. is there another cheeper solution, I'm looking into growing about 5-6 plants, there navana standards so im assuming that means probably not all females right?

I noticed those contruction hologen blubs do thoughs work alright? 

order control ona gel? 

I have two windows in my room so some ducting and some fans basicly.. 13th floor with wind that speeds around the building so shouldn't stagnate.

any suggestions.


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 12, 2006)

halogens dont work.  flouro's will work but will be a small harvest.  hps or mh is worth the money.  you could vegg with mh (metal halide) or flouro's, but you really want to flower with hps.


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 12, 2006)

so, if i was to get a flouro set for the vegitation, how many watts could I use to get about 6 plants.. 

If this works out the design would have a hanger for two 42" flros sets.. so ex.

_____floro1____  ________2_____
one   tow   three  four   five  six

, also would a 1000 watt hps be effecent for 6 plants as well? or maybe two smaller?


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 12, 2006)

the light watts needed all dependes on the space that you are going to use. the rule of thum is 40 to 50 watts per sq foot.


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 13, 2006)

word. thats draws a pretty picture thanks ya'll!


----------

